# Some sliding and carving turns



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Shiverless (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, thx


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice vid, and +1 for the music from she. Coloris is badass

Looks like some nice wide open runs too, this is in Korea?


----------



## Shiverless (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, that is Phoenix Park Ski resort in Korea. Usually, the place gets very crowded on weekends.

Thx~


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to the %1. You are one of the few one this board that actually know what a carve is and can do it. :thumbsup: 

Nice turns!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep. But you need larger runs! SO you can keep that line going. One observation. you bend your knees a lot, extend fully at the end of the carve (if you have room)


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

I am actually just starting to carve a little i think. I wasnt sure but after watching your vid i have alot of the same teqnique and motion. Also awesome editing job dig the song too.


----------

